# [Wireless AP] Plantage complet de la machine après X minutes

## legabier

Bonjour,

Ma carte réseau : D-Link WDA-2320

Driver utilisé : madwifi (trunk, downloadé du site de madwifi. Je n'utilise ni celui du portage ni celui du noyau)

J'ai aussi compilé le hostapd du site officiel, pas celui du portage.

J'ai bridgé la carte LAN wired avec la LAN wireless (la WDA-2320)

Topo du réseau :

```
modem câble (dhcp) --> eth0 (WAN) --> eth1 + ath0 = br0 (LAN) --> mes 3e et 4e ordis

                                        |

                                     switch---

                                     |        |

                            mon 1er ordi     mon 2e ordi
```

Tous les ordis sont connectés, par contre, après quelques minutes, le routeur (Gentoo) plante complètement.

Voici un bout du /var/log/messages :

```
Sep  5 10:46:11 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-00000029

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002A

Sep  5 10:46:16 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002B

Sep  5 10:46:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:22 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:22 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002C

Sep  5 10:46:22 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002D

Sep  5 10:46:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002E

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-0000002F

Sep  5 10:46:31 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:46:40 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:46:40 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-00000030

Sep  5 10:46:40 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000345] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #10

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000351] Call Trace:

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000375]  [<c1026fb4>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000385]  [<c1027018>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000395]  [<c12b5c37>] dev_watchdog+0xac/0x13a

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000413]  [<c102e981>] ? __mod_timer+0xcb/0xd6

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000422]  [<c102e9a5>] ? mod_timer+0x19/0x1f

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000432]  [<c102e6e3>] run_timer_softirq+0x134/0x190

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000441]  [<c12b5b8b>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x13a

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000450]  [<c12b5b8b>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x13a

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000459]  [<c102b25f>] __do_softirq+0x88/0x129

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000467]  [<c102b326>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000476]  [<c102b40b>] irq_exit+0x29/0x5c

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000487]  [<c1010698>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x7d

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000503]  [<c1003326>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000512]  [<c1007c4d>] ? default_idle+0x42/0x5f

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000521]  [<c1001d4f>] cpu_idle+0x44/0x5d

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000535]  [<c133322b>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000551]  [<c15017ac>] start_kernel+0x2ac/0x2b1

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000560]  [<c150106a>] __init_begin+0x6a/0x6f

Sep  5 10:47:12 gentoo [  394.000566] ---[ end trace 64258256e5bfb6f3 ]---

Sep  5 10:47:13 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Sep  5 10:47:13 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: disassociated

Sep  5 10:47:14 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:17 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Sep  5 10:47:17 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: disassociated

Sep  5 10:47:18 gentoo [  399.478748] wifi0: ath_bstuck_tasklet: Stuck beacon; resetting (beacon miss count: 11)

Sep  5 10:47:19 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:19 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-00000037

Sep  5 10:47:19 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:47:19 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:19 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:20 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Sep  5 10:47:20 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: disassociated

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: received EAPOL-Key 2/4 Pairwise with unexpected replay counter

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: received EAPOL-Key 2/4 Pairwise with unexpected replay counter

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: received EAPOL-Key 2/4 Pairwise with unexpected replay counter

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: received EAPOL-Key 2/4 Pairwise with unexpected replay counter

Sep  5 10:47:21 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: received EAPOL-Key 2/4 Pairwise with unexpected replay counter

Sep  5 10:47:22 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-00000038

Sep  5 10:47:22 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:47:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: associated

Sep  5 10:47:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 RADIUS: starting accounting session 4AA278B9-00000039

Sep  5 10:47:26 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 WPA: pairwise key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:47:28 gentoo dnsmasq-dhcp[5233]: DHCPREQUEST(br0) 192.168.0.211 00:03:03:03:03:03

Sep  5 10:47:28 gentoo dnsmasq-dhcp[5233]: DHCPACK(br0) 192.168.0.211 00:03:03:03:03:03 3e-ordi

Sep  5 10:50:01 gentoo cron[5746]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep  5 10:52:01 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 WPA: group key handshake completed (RSN)

Sep  5 10:52:04 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Sep  5 10:52:04 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:03:03:03:03:03 IEEE 802.11: disassociated

Sep  5 10:52:07 gentoo hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:04:04:04:04 IEEE 802.11: disassociated
```

À partir de là, j'ai arrêté les deux machines qui se connectent en wireless pour ne pas refaire planter gentoo.

P.s. MAC adresses modifiées dans ce message, elle sont les bonnes dans le log original

Voici mon /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_ath0=( "null" )

mode_ath0="master"

essid_ath0="MONSSID"

channel_ath0="3"

bridge_br0="eth1 ath0"

config_br0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

depend_br0() {

    need net.eth1 net.ath0

}
```

Mon hostapd.conf :

```
bridge=br0

interface=ath0

driver=madwifi

hw_mode=g

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=--1

logger_stdout_level=2

debug=0

ctrl_interface_group=0

macaddr_acl=0

deny_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.deny

auth_algs=3

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ssid=MONSSID

wpa=3

wpa_psk=92396594765298743609743267798192350675481244363...  # <-- (64 autres caractères hexa dans l'original)

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP
```

----------

